# knock knock



## Denise1952 (Jul 15, 2014)

This made me laugh!!
> 

>        
> 
 >       Saturday  morning the weather was too bad to play golf. I was bored with nothing  to do. There was a knock on the door. I opened it to find a young,  well-dressed man standing there who said: "Hello sir, I'm a Jehovah's    Witness. 
 > 
>        
> 
>       So I said, "Come in and sit down.” 
> 
>        
> 
>       I offered him a fresh cup of coffee and asked, "What do you want to talk about?” 










 > 
>        
> 
>       He said, "Beats the shit out of me. Nobody ever let me in before.


----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2014)

That's funny. I needed a laugh to start my day. It's 6:16 a.m. where I am. Thanks.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2014)

:lol1: Good one Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 16, 2014)

Glad you fellers got a chuckle  denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2014)

That's is funny Denise, those guys never make it into my house, and believe me, they try!  :hair:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 16, 2014)

I think it could be fun if I were in the right mood to talk about religion.  Just to see what they believe since I truly don't know.  I don't do "religion" of any kind though.  I think some folks do really well with it and it betters their lives, so all for it, just not for me.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 17, 2014)

_Few years back they called into the neighbours house, the dog allowed them on the verandah but after finding no-one home they tried to leave but the dog wouldn't let them, hours later the neighbour came home and let them go, funny they never came back. :lofl:_


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 17, 2014)

Omygosh, that's hilarious!!  I imagine they run into a lot of those situations.  The one thing about them is they are brave people!  Ok, so many would call it something else


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2014)

:lol::lol:


----------

